# Vandy Vape Pulse 80w



## DanielSLP (16/4/18)

Hi.

I'm wanting to buy the arctic dolphin anita and Pulse 80w sqounk mods. Do you perhaps know when you will have stock?

Also, will you be getting stock of the pulse 22 bf rdas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (16/4/18)

Also waiting patiently for Sir Vape's rowing boat to land with that VV 80w Pulse. The hype seems to be real with that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (20/4/18)

Also waiting patiently. ETA on the Pulse 80w? @BigGuy @Sir Vape


----------



## Spyro (24/4/18)

Nothing like a good scandal to drive sales

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

